# Connecting two computers using ethernet cards and switch



## vinay_001 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi.
I recently connected my computer to a broadband connection and recently my friend also got a computer. now the problem is the broadband connection can't be shared using a switch. a router is required.But i want to share it using switch only. i also bought a new network card and tried to connect the two computers using switch thus creating a new connection and then i planned to bridge both the connections so that net can be shared.but it isn't working.the internet on first computer works fine.but second lan connection(b/w comps) shows limited or low conectivity.Kindly tell me how to share the internet connection.i don't have cross cables so please tell me how to create a lan connection b/w two comps.a do have a switch and i tjink it can be connected.KINDLY TELL THE DETAILED PROCEDURE AS I AM NOVICE IN ALL THIS.THANKS


----------



## dinesh1 (Apr 4, 2007)

yaha bhi aisi hi problem hain yaar


----------



## 24online (Apr 4, 2007)

check out these threads....
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52069
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51353
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50856
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46771
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42939

hope u will get solution.....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 5, 2007)

Well I just wrote a post here at this post, more or less its a same process to share DataOne too 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54180


----------

